# Leasing 3.0TDI?



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

I am now aware that there will be a facelift, but I love the current Q7. Only issue is that the damn thing with everything I want is $59,250








I prefer to lease, it suits us better. Do you suppose that a little later in the next year or so that they will have any leftover 09s at blowout prices? Or will the diesels be soaked up within the first few months?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Leasing 3.0TDI? (thetwodubheads)*

Being that the 2010 will be the facelifted version that is coming soon, i would assume that if there are any '09 left later this year, it would be at a discounted price


----------

